# 2nd Attempt at a sawblade knife...



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

BowTech Dave said:


> 1. Where can I find the brass pins and how do I go about putting them in the scales?
> 2. What grit sandpaper should I use first and how many different types should I get to clean the blade up?
> 3. What type of epoxy do you recommend for gluing the scales on?
> 4. What is this I have read on here about using super glue for something? What do I need that for?
> ...


Cool design!! I like it... I may not be the one to answer your questions 'cause I'm very much an amateur, but here's what I did. The grits of paper that I used might be extreme, but I went thru 100, 150, 240, 320, 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1500, 2000. The 800 and above grits can be found at auto part stores. 
Use a slow cure two part epoxy for the handle scales. You can use superglue to create a finish on the wood that is very durable, waterproof etc. Put it on with your finger and do maybe 10 coats, steel wool in between.
If you can't find brass pins, shoot me a pm and I'll see about making you some.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks buddy! I'll keep that in mind. I'll check Home Depot this week to see. As far as the super glue do you put it on before or after you epoxy the handles?

Thanks again. I'll keep in touch.

Dave


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

BowTech Dave said:


> Thanks buddy! I'll keep that in mind. I'll check Home Depot this week to see. As far as the super glue do you put it on before or after you epoxy the handles?
> 
> Thanks again. I'll keep in touch.
> 
> Dave



Super glue finish goes on after epoxying on the scales and of course after final sanding etc. I would definitely suggest practicing with the superglue finish on a scrap piece of wood. It is a little tricky but makes an impressive finish. 

I wonder if you could find some brass machine screws or wood screws with a long enough unthreaded portion to use for pins. Of course you could order them from a knifemaking supplier as well. And for a fellow fobber you could talk me into turning you some. Keep up the good work! Looks like we are on about the same portion of the learning curve so maybe we can learn together.


----------



## rthawker (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Where can I find the brass pins and how do I go about putting them in the scales? I am a novice as well I just finished my first knife last week. I got an assorted bag of brass and aluminum pins tubes and square tubes at Hobby Lobby for $18.00 it even had some copper as well. I would think you could find something similar at most hobby shops I found it near the train stuff.
2. What grit sandpaper should I use first and how many different types should I get to clean the blade up? I just had the opportunity to chat with Ricardo Velarde (google him awesome knives) and he uses varying grits all the way up to 2500 only hand sanding to get that mirror finish. Afterwards he uses a felt buffing wheel with the green compound and just quickly hits it to bring out the luster.
3. What type of epoxy do you recommend for gluing the scales on? Slow cure (30 mins) High strength (2000 - 3000 lbs)
4. What is this I have read on here about using super glue for something? What do I need that for? It can be used as a durable finish on the scales after they are applied and final sanded. It is very useful on woods that are high in resins and oils that may hinder the drying of other finishes.
5. How do I sharpen this thing so it will hold an edge. Thats a tough one. Rough it out with a bench grinder then clean it up with a belt sander and finish it with a honing stone. Sounds easy but it takes practice practice practice. Check out Rancid Crabtrees thread called knifemaking steps he covers some there. I plan on getting a lansky system to finish up my knives.

I know that's a lot of questions, but I am learning and figure I am off to a pretty good start. Just need to iron out the details.

Thanks for looking!:wink:[/QUOTE]
By the way lookin good


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

BowTech Dave said:


> Well, I didn't feel like running to the store today to get the brass pins, the multi-grit sandpaper, and rubbing compound to clean up my first knife, so I figured I would start another one.
> 
> This is a design I drew up in Google SketchUp.
> 
> ...



i buy a 3foot brass rod form lowes, its in thier metal section. i cut mine down and then the epoxy holds them in. i use 3/16" brass pins and make sure you grind them down on a beltsader or something similar or you will have burn marks in your wood where they heat up.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks guys! I will work on getting this down soon. I'll keep this updated as I get thing rolling. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

rthawker said:


> 1.
> 5. How do I sharpen this thing so it will hold an edge. Thats a tough one. Rough it out with a bench grinder then clean it up with a belt sander and finish it with a honing stone. Sounds easy but it takes practice practice practice. Check out Rancid Crabtrees thread called knifemaking steps he covers some there. I plan on getting a lansky system to finish up my knives.
> 
> I know that's a lot of questions, but I am learning and figure I am off to a pretty good start. Just need to iron out the details.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Noticed you planned to buy a Lansky. Whatever you do, look at KME Sharpeners http://www.kmesharp.com/ before you buy! It is far superior to the Lansky. I have both. Also Ron at KME is the greatest for customer service. I have no association with the company whatsoever, just love the product.


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

Couldn't you use braising rods from a welding supply shop??


----------



## wolfrunning14 (Jan 17, 2013)

yes i have made several useing brazing rod. a little softer then reg brace rod and can be pinged if careful.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

The thing is that you'll ruin the heat treating if you get the steel too hot during cutting or grinding.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Were you able to drill holes in the tang for the handle pins? I see that you have a thong hole drilled. If you were able to drill holes without using a carbide bit, I don't think the blade is hard enough to hold an edge.


----------



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

Pretty well done. Congrats


----------

